# ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*شاى ولا نسكافية *

*




*







*الدنيا اية *
*اخد وعطاء *

*محدش بياكلها بالساهل *


*



*





*بابا فى العيد*


*



*






*افندم فية حاجة احممممممممممممم*

*



*





*:download:*


*اكمل ولا زهقتكم *

*احمممممممممممممممممممم*

*:download:*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*جميل جدا ياريت تكملي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## twety (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*هههههههههههههه*
*لا تمااااااااااام وزى الفل كمان*

*وحشتينى *


----------



## maroo maroo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

حلوووووووووة خاااااااالص
كملللللللللللللللى


----------



## asmicheal (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*


مش عاوزة اتنرفز 

اخر مرة هقولك اسكت

 احمممممممممممممم












ودة سبب خيبة المنتخب 
احلى اخواتة 








اصبحنا واصبح الملك الى اللة 
هنبدا شقاء 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا







فالنتين من يومة احممممممممممممممممم









فالنتين بعدما  وقف فى طابور احد الهيئات الحكومية 










فالنتين بعد ما اخد حقة 
من احد الهيئات الحكومية 
البقاء للة 









مش بحب اشكر فى نفسى 
ولا اشغل حد بى 
لكن اهية صورتى لكل احممممممممممممم

هما اللى احممممممممممممم
انا معملتش حاجة احممممممممممممم
دة الفالنتين اللى بيقول 
مش هقبل اقل من مجلد فى وصف 
احمممممممممممممممممممممم
احمممممممممممممممممممممممم
احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم











هوة الغداء امتى 
اف ناس بخلاء 
لقمة العيش بقت صعبة اووووووى اليومين دول 
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا








دى حالة اى عضو بيقرا الاشعار بهذا القسم 
ما فيناش من زعل 
احمممممممممممممم












ودى حالة العضو اللى بيقرا هذا الموضوع 
احممممممممممممم
احممممممممممممممممممممم
احمممممممممممممممممممممممممم










:download:


اكمل ولا زهقتم 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

طلبة هذة الايام 
اخر تعب 
اكل ونوم 
وفى وقت الفراغ مذاكرة 










بتفكر فى اية يا ...........











سيدى يا سيدى على الروقان 
بتحلم باية يا ...












11111111
22222222222222222
3333333333333333333333333333

دييييييييييييييييب على الارض 











هية الدنيا بقت 
زحمة ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييية 











صورة رسمية عائلية 














برضة دة شكل 
العضو الذى يحتمل ولازال يتابع 
هذا الموضوع 










يالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا باى 
تصبحوا على الف خير 








:download:
​اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة 
كنت هنسى اكمل ولا زهقتم


----------



## twety (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*انا نفسى اعرف ليه احم دى كلها*
*بس كملى حلوين يا بطه*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

_صور بجد جميلة
هههههههههههه
ميرسي علي هذة الصور
_​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين اوى يا مايكل 

شكرا ليك​


----------



## مريم12 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*ههههههههههههه
حلوين اوووووى يا قمر
كملى الباقى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

يا صباح الخير 
اختكم مش اخوكم يا تاسونى 
*اختكم* asmicheal


رشاقة 









مراية الحب

 احمممممممممممم








حبيبين فى زمننا ال احممممممممممم








ميييييييييييييييييييييين









مدير منتدى 
احمممممممممم










تاكسى  تاكسى











هوة راح فيييييييييين 

مشرف وعضو 
احممممممممممممممممم










وادى جزاء اللى ما يسمعش 
كلمة ماما تقولها 









هوة لسة ما صفرش









حضرت نفسى تمام 
علشان عيد ميلاد مشرفتنا الغالية 












سباق المحترفين 










اكتر واحد فاهم اللى بيحصل
احمممممممممممممم










كلهم اولادى 










المدير اللى فيهم










دة شكل العضو 
بعد ما يقرا احد موضوعات asmicheal الحوارية 

وانا بقول مافيش حوار لييييييييييييييية 
هههههههههههههههههههههه










ما فيش بتابع اخبار المنتدى 
احمممممممممممممم









انا ماما وبابا و اسمك وجدى 









ودى صورتى 
ابعثها لك من غير اى حاجة 
بس مجلد اشعار فى ..........
لى بحب التواضع وبدرب نفسى على انكار الذات 
علشان كدة ما رضتش ابعت صورتى 
الا ل 99999999999999999999999999
بنت بس 

احممممممممممممممممممم











شايفاكى يا عضوة
دة المشرفة اللى بتقول 
احممممممممم










:download:


*اكمل ولا زهقتم *

*احممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

يا مساء الخير 

اللى فات دة كان* تسخين* 
احممممممممممم

ربنا يستر من اللى جاى 
بس 

ما فيناش من زعل 

:download:
دة الكتكوت اللى بيقول للكتكوتة 
احب اعرفك بنفسى 
لواء طبيب مهندس 
زراعى( ميجا كمبو )

يعنى بمنتهى الاتضاع وانكار الذات 
3 انتحروا حبا فيا 
و 25 بيجروا وراء اشعارى 
و30 شروع فى قتلى 
احمممممممم
احممم
دة الكتكوت اللى بيقول للكتكوتة 










ايس كلب 
مع الهوت دوج
هههههههههههههههههه











الوحيدة اللى فهمت سياستى 
وكانت دائما قبل الاحداث 
وليس بقلب الاحداث 

دة احمممممم اللى بيقول 











اففففففففففففف
اية الصيف الطويل دة 









الرومانسية بقت متعبة اووووووووووووى 
اليومين دول 
بفكر اغير الوظيفة 
واشتغل  نجار 








سبايدر مان 
شعرة بيوجعة 
وبعتنى 
اكمل الدور 


cut










اية دة خايف يضحك 
لحسن وشة يكرمش وشمع خدودة المرسوم يبوظ
كوتى كوتى مافيش فايدة 
معلش اصلة مش مصرى 
دمة خفيف زييي
اضحك انا وامرى للة 

فخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ











احنا قررنا نغير سياسة المنتدى 
فى منتدى 
المرعب الجامد 
هنلعب 2-4-2


احممممممممممممممممممم









اقول تصبحوا بالف خير 
وربنا يستر 

احممممممممممممممممم


:download:
اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
كنت هانسى 
اكمل ولا غمقت


----------



## asmicheal (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*










:download:



*شكرا لكل من شارك *
*بالقراءة وتفضل بالرد *



*تويتى *
*ماجد *
*تاسونى كوينا *
*مريم 12*

*كيرلس 2009*

*مارو *

*يا رب ما اكنش نسيت حد *


​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*يجننوووو ميرسي كتير *​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*




يا مساء الخير 

ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف 

وربنا يستر 


:download:


العيد السنة دى   مميز   هههههههههههه
اوهاااااااااااااام جزار 











يبقى انت اكيد اكيد فى ............













بطلة السباحة اللى فيهم 
احلى اخواتها 






:download:

















المطبخ من هنا يا طنط

















الوحيد اللى فاهمنى 













بيبى ارهاب












هوة فية اية 
اية الدوشة دى 

البنى ادمين دول اففففففففففففففففف













انظر خلفك  مش هقول احممممممممم















خليك على طبيعتك












حوار بين عضو وادمين فى منتدى المرعب الجامد 
ربنا يستر 














:download:​ 

اكمل ولا زهقتم 
هههههههههههههههههه

:download:​


----------



## toty sefo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*بجد يجننوا جمال جمال جمال اكيد تكملى *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

يارب تكملى 
انا بحب موضيعك اوى


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

صباح الخير 

لو فضلت بعد هذة المشاركة 
ولم يولع فيا .............. احممممممم


هاقول 
صباح الخير لكل الموجودين 
ربنا يستر 

:download:

المهارات المطلوبة 
من 
العضو 

ليستمر 
مفعل العضوية 
بمنتدى المرعب الجامد 









بلاش احممممممم 
علشان ما تولعوش فينا 
وفى مواضيعنا الغلبانة 




:download:

دة شكل العضو 
بعد 
ما يكتب موضوع فى منتدى المرعب الجامد








لاحظواااااااااااااا
الجو والوحدة وحالة العضو 

نفسى اقول احمممممممممممم



:download:

دى حجم المراجع 

المطلوبة 
لتاييد صحة الموضوع 
ولو ممكن فى ميدان عام 

باعتبار   العضو فى منتدى المرعب الجامد 

 مجنون الى ان تثبت اهليتة 












شعار العضو 
قى منتدى المرعب الجامد
لا اسمع  لا ارى  لا اتكلم 

بلاش احمممممممممممممممم












asmicheal والمشرفين
 فى منتدى المرعب الجامد











:download:


اكمل ولا هتولعوا فيا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:download:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

هههههههههههههه
رائع 
كملى


----------



## ارووجة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

ههههههههههههههه حلوين ميرسي الك


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

لو لسة فية حد 
عاوز يضحك 
ابتسامة خفيفة  مساء الخير

ربنا يستر 

asmicheal فداكم يا اعضاء :hlp:

:download:


العيد قرب 
من توابع الجزارين 
مش مسالة خوف 
دة احترام للنفس
احمممممممم
















ادى التكاسى 
مش علب الصفيح الللى 
احممممممممم












تامل












:download:
اشوفكم بخير 

تصبحوا على خير 


:download:


اكمل ولا غمقت 

احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم​


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*كملى بس من غير احم*
*وكويس الصورة اللى اختارتيها*
*للمشرفين معاكى*
*اننا بنلعب معاكى اهو *


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*




twety قال:


> *كملى بس من غير احم*





twety قال:


> *وكويس الصورة اللى اختارتيها*
> *للمشرفين معاكى*
> *اننا بنلعب معاكى اهو *





:download:

يا ريت تسمحوا لى بصلاحية  احممممممممم

لانها فاصل احراج 
زى النقطة كدة 

وبالنسبة لصورة المشرفين و asmicheal
احنا بتكلم فى منتدى المرعب الجامد 

ما تركبوناش الغلط 

احنا مش قد المشرفين 

احمممممممممم

رجاء بلاش تقولى لاحلى تويتى ومرمورة 
احمممممممممممم
كلة تمام يا ريس 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

روعه روعه روعه

شكرا

ههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

يا مساء الخير 

يا رب اجعل كلامنا خفيف على ...
ولا يتعرض للحذف 



ما تقدرش 

سبب هزيمة المنتخب ال ...










حصريا بعد شهر العسل 













برنس البحر  بسرعة 











مهندس صحراوى اخر حاجة










نفس البرغوت  المجرم 












ايدك على الحيط يا مجرم 













عود القصب دة بتاعى 

هههههههههههههه











فارس ال.........

هههههههههههههه












ليلة العيد 

مش مسائلة خوف 
دة احترام للرقبة 













دايما كاسفانى 

اكسب ولو مرة 













المشرف اللى فيهم 
فى منتدى المرعب الجامد 














الدى على الودان امر من ...

مدير منتدى المرعب الجامد 
مع احب مشرقية 

يوضع سرة فى اضعف خلقة 
ههههههههههههههههه










 :download:

مستحملين asmicheal  ازاى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ندر عليكم ولا بركة دعاء الوالدين ​


----------



## أميره بنت الملك (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*مع انى مش بحب القطط *

*بس بجد الصورة جامدة آخر حااااااااااااااجة *

*100/100 *​


----------



## mena faleh (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

جميل اوووووووووي ميرسي جدا


----------



## ronda (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صور تحفة كملى


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*علشان مش تتخضوا عليا وتفتكرونى لاقدر اللة بطلت مشاغبة *





*واخدة اذن باستخدام التيمة الخاصة بى 
*
*احمممممممممممممممم*

*ومن العلم ما نفع *

*صباح مشرف سهرااااااااااااااااااااااان *

*على *

*احمممممممممممممممممممم*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




*






*

*المشرفة و asmicheal*

*احمممممممممممممم*




*




*




*سيجنال وبس *

*الذ *
*الذ *
*الذ*

*





*




*ادمين من يومة *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*







*








*مركز التجاره الجديد*

*وطى للريح ل *

*تفجرك *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*



*







*رومانس *


*احمممممممممممممممم*

*







*
*العلاقة الوثيقة  ,والعميقة والدافئة *


*     بين *


* المشرفين   و  asmicheal*



*






*




*عليا وعلى اعدائى *




*





*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*المشرفة و asmicheal*

*احمممممممممممممم*




*




*

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

حلوووووووووين اوووووووووووى 
ياريت تكملى
احممممممم
كل سنه وانتى طيبه
asmicheal


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

انا في حاجه مستغرب فيها ازاي الراجل مغرقش 
 مع انه الفيل من الصبح بيرش عليه ميه
ده ربنا له حجات يجدع​


----------



## عادل نسيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

* الأخت أسميشيل*
*موضوع جميل والصور أجمل وتعبيراتك أجمل وأجمل *


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

ههههههههه شكرا
يا رب تبقي معانا ع الاقل فترة العيد هههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*اممممممم مش احمممم
ههههههه

انا معترضه على صورتين بقى
ارجو التعديل او الحذف
هههههههههههه

ماشى يا جميل مقبولين ومنتحرمش 
*


----------



## asmicheal (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*



twety قال:


> *اممممممم مش احمممم*
> *ههههههه*
> 
> *انا معترضه على صورتين بقى*
> ...


 


:download:

احمممممممممممممممممممممممم
ابتدينا حذف 
انتم فييييييييييييييييييييين شباب 
ماحدش هينجدنى بس كملى كملى 
و
كلة فكيك 

سايبنى فى وش .... المشرفين

احممممممممممممممممم


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*شوفتى وقت الجد ملقتيش حد 
غير المشرفين
هههههههههه

علشان تعرفى معاملتنا ايه بقى
اشهدووووووووا ياناس 
*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

حلوووين اووووووى يا قمر
ميرررررررررسى كتيررررر


----------



## asmicheal (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*



النهيسى قال:


> روعه روعه روعه​
> 
> شكرا​
> 
> ههههههههه​


 


:download:

الروعة الحقيقة تشجيع حضرتك الرقيق 

لموضوعاتى الغلبانة 

شكرا ا النهيسى 
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*






احمممممممممم
اعصابك ياابت  هههههه

مرسي عالموضوع الظريف 
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك 
يااربي يوم اشوف  لونك كده اخضر على اورنج :heat:​


----------



## asmicheal (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*



Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> احمممممممممم
> اعصابك ياابت هههههه​
> مرسي عالموضوع الظريف
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...


 


يااربي يوم اشوف لونك كده اخضر على اورنج


:download:

اشمعنى اخضر على اورنج 

لية هة لية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه

شرفتى  احلى بنوتة 
شكرا لردك اللذيذ 
بس لية هة لية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

بقول نضحك شوية 
كفاية علينا الاخبار المؤسفة 

لو حبيتم تابعوا 

المفتش كرومبو 

هههههههههههه












هدية  العيد بنجاح ساحق 

العيدية لاطخك 

احمممممممممممممم








هدنة دموية 

ههههههههههههههه












ال ... و asmicheal











الحلوة اللى فيهم 

ههههههههههههههه










نشنت يا فالح 

ههههههههههه










اللعب النظيف فى مبارة ال..... 









اى خدمة 
انصحهم 

ههههههههههههه









الوحيد القادر على قيادة الفريق 

خطة اللعب 20-4-20
هههههههههه











بنات 
باااااااااااااااابا 
ههههههههههههههههههه








انتظر مجيئك 

ههههههههههههههه
الزعل مرفوض 





​


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*ضحكتينى وانا يعلم ربنا بحالى

شكرا يا قمر

*


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*



*بس الزعل مرفوض *

*رومانس *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*انتظر مجيئك *



*



*

*



*


*



*






*فى ليلتى الساهرة *


*



*






*لا تسالى *


*



*


*



*




*هل من المعقول *


*



*





*فتاة تسكن احلامى *



*



*


*



*





*ايتها المجنونة *


*



*





*ساعات رهيبة *


*



*


*حكاية غرام *


*



*


*ههههههههههه*

*رومانس *
*اوعى حد يزعل *

*المرة دى الطرد اكيد *

*asmicheal *

*فداكم شباب *

*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

ههههههههههههه
جمال اوى اسميشيل 
ميرسى لك ياقمر متابعة ياعسل 
ياريت تكملى 
ومتخافيش احنا وراكى بس وقت الجد 
انا احيانا سمعى بتقل هههههههههه
ربنا معاك ويحفظك


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*



twety قال:


> *ضحكتينى وانا يعلم ربنا بحالى*
> 
> *شكرا يا قمر*


 

:download:

دة ميييييييييييين دة 
اللى يستجرا يزعل تويتى القمر 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يا ماما 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

دة انتى وراكى منتديات تقرقش الزلط 
ولا اية شباب


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

ههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

عنواين بعض من قصائدي

اسميشال..

لن اتكلم كثيراً لو سمح لي المنتدى

ها تاخدي تقييم غير شكل..


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

ههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

عنواين بعض من قصائدي

اسميشال..

لن اتكلم كثيراً لو سمح لي المنتدى

ها تاخدي تقييم غير شكل..


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

للاسف ما سمحش

بس ها حاول

عبقرية يا اسميشال


----------



## asmicheal (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*



كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

:download:

شكرا ليك كليمو انك لم تتضايق 
دة مجرد بداية 
بس بدات بيك 
لانك ملك الرومانس 
والناس مقامات 

لسة فى عناوين فى كتابات اثارت تاملى 

ثم 

لايهمك النجوم والتقييم تكفينى مجرد مشاركاتكم جميعا لى 
لانى 
لا اسعى لتقييم او مباركة 
مجرد عضوة 
اتمنى تقبلونى وسطكم 


هه
شباب 
اكمل رومانس
ولا غمقت 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


:download:

ملحوظة :مش هاكمل الا لو قلتوا لى كملى 
كمان وبالاخص ماحدش يزعل من اجمل  موهوبى كتاب رومانس كتابات الذين احبهم جميعا واتابع كتاباتهم


----------



## asmicheal (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*بعد الواحد ما اتحرق دمة *
*من اخبار نجع حمادى *
*ودمة غلى من المناقشات الحارة *
*احب اخفف عليكم وعليا شوية *
*علشان قربت اكتئب *
*احمممممممممممم*​ 
*:download:*​ 




*هوة لسة ما فتحش *
*ههههههههههه*​ 

*

*​ 


*جواز الأقارب*​ 



*

*​ 


*غلطة وندمان عليها *
*انا اية اللى جابنى *
*هنا *
*ههههههههه*​ 


*

*​ 



*من سيربح المليون *​ 


*

*​ 


*القائد الاعلى للقوات *
*المنتداوية *​ 


*

*​ 


*مهضومة *​ 
*ههههههههههههه*​ 


*

*​ 
*اكلها دلوقتى ولا لما تخلص اكل *​*ههههههههه*


*

*​ 


*يالللللا *
*123*
*نط*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​ 


*

*​ 


*بسكوت مارى خفيف *​ 
*هههههههههههههههههه*​ 


*

*​ 


*يتربوا فى عزك *
*ربنا يخللى هملك*​ 


*

*​ 


*الاستعداد للاعياد*​ 


*

*​ 


*تسريحة جديدة للجنس الناعم*​ 


*

*​ 


*اطفال اخر زمن*
*::*
*::*
*::*
*::*​ 


*

*​ 


*هدية العيد بنجاح ساحق *
*امضاء حبايبنا *​ 
*

*​


----------



## asmicheal (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: ضحكة خفيفة ربنا يستر asmicheal  احممممم*

*جواز اخر زمن *​ 


*

*​ 
*وووووووو*​*اكشن*


*

*​ 
*بافكر اغير الشامبو *
*بيوقع ريشى *​ 

*

*​ 


*عائلة منتداوية *​ 


*

*​ 



*بمبى بمبى بمبى*​ 


*

*​ 


*خرفان معيدة*​ 


*

*​ 



*كارتيه *​ 


*

*​ 


*اخر موديل*​ 


*

*​ 




*يوميات مشرف *
*هههههههههههههههههه*​ 


*

*​ 


*ما حدش بياكلها بالساهل*
*بتتعب قوى *​ 


*

*​ 


*يمين شوية البرغوت المجرم*​ 

*

*​ 


*يا بنى انا قلبى عليك *​ 

*

*​ 

*

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه
جامدين جدا 
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد صور مالهاش حل
ميرسى يا قمره​*


----------



## JOJE (21 يناير 2010)

بجد صور حلوه جدا
 رووووووووووووعه
  ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه 
عسل ياقلبى


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2010)

لبن اخر زمن 


هههههههههههههههه











عضو مميز مفروك

ههههههههههههههههههههه











يا برودك يا اخى 

الحاج منين 

بلدياتنا
عاشت الاسامى


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*طحبوش وجواسيسة اون لاين *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*



*


*صورة معقمة وصحية *



*



*



*ترابيزة حبنا *

*هههههههههههه*


*



*



*اللعب مع الكبار *

*هههههههه*

*



*




*نازلة اسلم *



*



*


*رشاقة*


*



*


*الناس اتغيرت بيجروا لية *

*+مجانين سيبك منهم*

*ههههههههههههه*


*



*



*هدايا مسابقات  احممممممم*

*



*


*اكروبات صينية*


*



*

*تكامل واكتفاء *
*كل حاجة معايا اشكرك يا رب*


*



*


*لما يتخنق الجنس الناعم الرقيق اللطيف  *

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*



*



*خلصنا الغداء *
*اففففففففف*
*محدش بياكلها بالساهل *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*






​


----------



## besm alslib (8 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*كلهم بيجننو كل شوي اقول هي اكتر شي عجبتني*

*وارجع الاقي احلى منها اخر حاجه قررت اني محطش ولا صورة ههههههههههههههههه*


*شكرا حبيبت قلبي عالصور *

*عنجد خليتيني اضحك *

*ربي يخليكي لينا وتكوني دايما ضحكانه ومبسوطه وترسمي الضحكه على شفايفنا *
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## *koki* (13 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
جامدين


----------



## جيلان (16 يونيو 2010)

استفزتنى دى اوى دى الحاجات الى بيحطوها تحت الهدوم بس بلعها ولا ايه والتيشرت الى لابسه من تحت ده مقطوع من عند الكوع ( كنت هقول عليها رُكب كعادتى )
بس ايه ده هى الرياضة دى - الى بسميها كله بيخبط فى كله - مش بيشترطوا الرشاقة فيا ولا ايه


----------

